# 4K FIOS



## Jamie A (Jan 22, 2020)

I've seen some threads discussing 4k on FIOS on 4K TiVo's like the Bolt+ (what I have). When I go to channel 1498/1499 I see the holding message that shows but it seems to be broadcasting in HD, the info about the "show" says it's HD, and when I find an upcoming program it says it's HD as well.

So I guess my question is for those that have gotten 4k content on a TiVo via FIOS, have you actually verified that the signal is 4k (if so, how?) or are you just assuming that because you're getting video content on the 4k channel that it's 4k?

I really want to get the Super Bowl in 4k since Verizon has confirmed they're going to have it but I don't want to have to pick up their box to do so.


----------



## JerryB01 (Feb 15, 2015)

Jamie A said:


> So I guess my question is for those that have gotten 4k content on a TiVo via FIOS, have you actually verified that the signal is 4k (if so, how?) or are you just assuming that because you're getting video content on the 4k channel that it's 4k?


I've recorded FIOS 4K content using both my Tivo and an HDHomerun Prime and then transferred that content to my computer for analysis. It is indeed 4K and in some cases HDR, depending on whether it was recorded in 4K/HDR or just 4K.

Verizon only broadcasts in 4K on channels 1498/1499 when there is active 4K content being transmitted and does a very poor job of advertising this content. I found DLSReports to be the best source for determining when something will be broadcast in 4K.


----------



## Jamie A (Jan 22, 2020)

Good to know, I'll have to try any catch something before the superbowl to test and make sure it's working on my box


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

My LG c9 will specifically say HDR and the resolution shows as 4k when watching a 4k broadcast. Make sure you have a good HDMI cable and go thru the setup to ensure 4k resolution is set up on the TiVo.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## arglebargle2 (Mar 22, 2019)

I thought I had read somewhere that its 1080p upscaled to 4k on Verizon's side, not true 4k. (at least for the Thursday night NFL games)


----------



## JerryB01 (Feb 15, 2015)

arglebargle2 said:


> I thought I had read somewhere that its 1080p upscaled to 4k on Verizon's side, not true 4k. (at least for the Thursday night NFL games)


From what I've read Fox's football broadcasts are recorded in 1080p and then upscaled to 4K and downscaled to 720p by Fox, not Verizon. Verizon, like the other 4K content providers, is just distributing the 4K broadcast signal that they receive. I wish Fox would record football natively in 4K, as they do for other sports, but the Fox 1080p recording upscaled to 4K still beats their 1080p recording downscaled to 720p and then upscaled to 4K for display on a 4K TV.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Just FYI, I've read that Fox will stream the Super Bowl for free via their Fox Sports app. It will be available in 4K HDR on select Fire TV and Roku devices and in 4K (SDR) on the Apple TV 4K.

https://www.foxsports.com/nfl/super-bowl-2020


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

FYI, I did a side by side comparison of a regular season football game in 4K on the Fox sports app via Roku on one TV and the FiOS Fox broadcast on a second TV. I was disappointed to find out the 4K stream was more than 90 seconds behind the FiOS broadcast. That wouldn't work so well with social media.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

zyzzx said:


> FYI, I did a side by side comparison of a regular season football game in 4K on the Fox sports app via Roku on one TV and the FiOS Fox broadcast on a second TV. I was disappointed to find out the 4K stream was more than 90 seconds behind the FiOS broadcast. That wouldn't work so well with social media.


Yeah, that's a pitfall of live streaming. Have to stay off Twitter when you're live streaming a game!

Did you notice any difference in picture quality between the 4K stream in the Fox Sports app versus the 4K broadcast from FiOS?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jamie A said:


> I've seen some threads discussing 4k on FIOS on 4K TiVo's like the Bolt+ (what I have). When I go to channel 1498/1499 I see the holding message that shows but it seems to be broadcasting in HD, the info about the "show" says it's HD, and when I find an upcoming program it says it's HD as well.
> 
> So I guess my question is for those that have gotten 4k content on a TiVo via FIOS, have you actually verified that the signal is 4k (if so, how?) or are you just assuming that because you're getting video content on the 4k channel that it's 4k?
> 
> I really want to get the Super Bowl in 4k since Verizon has confirmed they're going to have it but I don't want to have to pick up their box to do so.


When they are not sending an active 4K signal, the channel (with the card saying nothing is showing) reverts to 1080i. I don't think fios can generate graphics in 4K. They appear to pass on whatever they get from the source when a game is on.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Did you notice any difference in picture quality between the 4K stream in the Fox Sports app versus the 4K broadcast from FiOS?


Sorry, I have a Roamio which doesn't do 4K.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, that's a pitfall of live streaming. Have to stay off Twitter when you're live streaming a game!


I used to start watching live sports delayed enough to avoid most commercials. Now I just prefer to be live so I can follow along on Twitter.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

The Fox Sports app is supposedly going to be 4k and HDR. Even standard def in HDR is incredible due to what hdr can do for colors and blacks. I expect to be wowed but am prepared to be underwhelmed . At which point I will go back to my Roamio for the trick play which streaming can't match. But if Fox comes through on the picture, I will hang.


----------



## brobin10 (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone getting the v53 error on 1498 today? I watched a college bball game recently on 1498 with no issues


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mattyro7878 said:


> The Fox Sports app is supposedly going to be 4k and HDR. Even standard def in HDR is incredible due to what hdr can do for colors and blacks. I expect to be wowed but am prepared to be underwhelmed . At which point I will go back to my Roamio for the trick play which streaming can't match. But if Fox comes through on the picture, I will hang.


It is only HDR on certain devices


----------



## bdnyc (Jul 5, 2010)

brobin10 said:


> Anyone getting the v53 error on 1498 today? I watched a college bball game recently on 1498 with no issues


Same. Hope its just because game isn't on yet. Maybe HDR is issue. Anyone with an Edge seeing game? I am on Bolt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdnyc (Jul 5, 2010)

Signal for pregame just came on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brobin10 (Jan 19, 2016)

Working for me too now! HLG HDR too! This is amazing


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's been on here in the DC area since 1PM. The Kickoff show, between 1PM and 2PM, showed a bitrate of 21.88 Mbps in kmttg. I transferred it to my PC a short time ago from the TiVo Bolt I use with FiOS. So far the 2160P with HLG HDR has not had any issues since the broadcast started here at 1PM EST.

Like the other FiOS UHD broadcasts I've seen, it's about on par with how UHD looks from Netflix, Amazon etc. So it looks pretty good. And certainly looks much, much better than all the FiOS bitstarved HD channels. With it's waxy faces and low detail.

Of course the broadcast is still upscaled 1080P video. So I hope next year that CBS will have a true UHD broadcast. Or maybe in 2022 with NBC?


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm not sure this is upscaled.. there is more detail in tonite's broadcast than the normal Thursday night games.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Fant said:


> I'm not sure this is upscaled.. there is more detail in tonite's broadcast than the normal Thursday night games.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


It is upscaled. But it's the super bowl so they will have the newest, best cameras and have been known to adjust the stadium lighting for the game.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

If I have a Roamio as my DVR and then a Mini Vox on a different TV (5 series TCL), should the Mini be able to watch the recorded 4K channel 1498 from Fios? I tried it but it didn't appear to work.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> It is upscaled. But it's the super bowl so they will have the newest, best cameras and have been known to adjust the stadium lighting for the game.


There were shots of the camera with Fox promoting that they were also using Verizon 5G.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I am SO pissed. Here is my story about trying to watch channel 1498 for the Superbowl: I have a Tivo Edge going to an Integra DRX 4.3 AVR going to a new Samsung QLED 8K TV. Everything absolutely has the latest firmware updates. I had the Tivo Edge set to 4K60 with HDR enabled. When I went to watch the Superbowl on #1498 the handshake would not hold. The signal would drop and the Samsung would show that there was no signal coming from the attached devices. I had to go back in to the Tivo settings and disable 4K60 which meant that I had to watch the show at 1080p rather than 4K. I am pissed because I constantly have trouble with Tivo and 4K60. All my other devices such as Roku work perfectly fine at 4K, the Tivo is a pain in the ass when it comes to 4k and HDR. Obviously at 1080p it still looked good, but if I cannot get Tivo to work well through the Integra then, WTF.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Have you tried another certified cable? Most problems like that end up being a cable issue. Where a cable can't handle the bandwidth.

Sent from my Tab A 8.0


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> Have you tried another certified cable? Most problems like that end up being a cable issue. Where a cable can't handle the bandwidth.
> 
> Sent from my Tab A 8.0


Yup Sounds like a crappy HDMI Cable


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Working on that now. I am checking a slightly different issue at the moment(I actually have an hdmi over hdbaseT made by Atlona between the Integra and the TV.) The Atlona component is supposed to handle all aspects of 4K with HDR. I bought a premium high speed hdmi cable and will see what happens if I eliminate the Atlona component from the setup. I had to buy a long hdmi cable. If this eliminates the problem then I will have to have the hdmi cable professionally installed in the walls because my sources are in a different room from my tv


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

I recorded the game on my Tivo on both my local Fox HD channel, as well as, on channel 1498.
These are the recording results that I was able to determine using kmttg.
Sorry about the formatting, I couldn't figure out how to insert a table.

*Channel . Format .... Length . File Size . Bitrate*
*-------------------------------------------------------------*
505 ..... 720p ...... 04:30 .. 19.92 GB .. 10.57 Mbps
1498 .... 2160p HLG . 04:30 .. 41.31 GB .. 21.88 Mbps

eta: spelling.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

I would like to try and use this "kttg". Is it an app you can install somehow to see the results?


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

jaselzer said:


> I would like to try and use this "kttg". Is it an app you can install somehow to see the results?


Sorry, somehow dropped a letter, should be kmttg.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

**** Red said:


> I recorded the game on my Tivo on both my local Fox HD channel, as well as, on channel 1498.
> These are the recording results that I was able to determine using kmttg.
> Sorry about the formatting, I couldn't figure out how to insert a table.
> 
> ...


Yes. That is what I saw as well.

Sent from my Galaxy S10


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

jaselzer said:


> Working on that now. I am checking a slightly different issue at the moment(I actually have an hdmi over hdbaseT made by Atlona between the Integra and the TV.) The Atlona component is supposed to handle all aspects of 4K with HDR. I bought a premium high speed hdmi cable and will see what happens if I eliminate the Atlona component from the setup. I had to buy a long hdmi cable. If this eliminates the problem then I will have to have the hdmi cable professionally installed in the walls because my sources are in a different room from my tv


Yep, though it technically should handle the 4K input the Atlona hdmi over hdbaseT is the culprit. Already have the installers coming to install one of these new fiber optic hdmi cables through my wall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jaselzer said:


> Yep, though it technically should handle the 4K input the Atlona hdmi over hdbaseT is the culprit. Already have the installers coming to install one of these new fiber optic hdmi cables through my wall.


Glad you found the problem, but this is only impacting the Edge as you said your other devices (Roku) had no issue?



jaselzer said:


> All my other devices such as Roku work perfectly fine at 4K, the Tivo is a pain in the ass when it comes to 4k and HDR.


Scott


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

The Roku and Shield TV are also effected. No device can reliably transmit at 4k60. Everything gets shoved down to 4K30 automatically or I have to do it manually. The more irritating problem with the Edge is that when you set it to automatically recognized the resolution, it will recognize 4K60 sometimes and then try to output at that resolution which causes the tv to go black, which then requires a reset of the tivo resolution through a system of button pushes on the remote. The Roku and Shield simply will output at 4K30 most of the time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JerryB01 said:


> I've recorded FIOS 4K content using both my Tivo and an HDHomerun Prime and then transferred that content to my computer for analysis. It is indeed 4K and in some cases HDR, depending on whether it was recorded in 4K/HDR or just 4K.
> 
> Verizon only broadcasts in 4K on channels 1498/1499 when there is active 4K content being transmitted and does a very poor job of advertising this content. I found DLSReports to be the best source for determining when something will be broadcast in 4K.


So with the HD Homerun Prime, does it record the same channels that the TiVo Bolt can? ie. the 4K HLG HDR broadcasts.

I recently got a Flex 4K for access to the ATSC 3.0 channels. So now I'm considering dumping my TiVo Bolts if I can record the same content from FiOS with the HD Homerun PRime. I really don't watch that much cable or OTA content any more. So my TiVos are overkill for me now. Plus I can use Ples or the HD home run app to watch the recorded content, from the HD Homeruns. On my 20 or so streamers I have.


----------



## JerryB01 (Feb 15, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> So with the HD Homerun Prime, does it record the same channels that the TiVo Bolt can? ie. the 4K HLG HDR broadcasts.
> 
> I recently got a Flex 4K for access to the ATSC 3.0 channels. So now I'm considering dumping my TiVo Bolts if I can record the same content from FiOS with the HD Homerun PRime. I really don't watch that much cable or OTA content any more. So my TiVos are overkill for me now. Plus I can use Ples or the HD home run app to watch the recorded content, from the HD Homeruns. On my 20 or so streamers I have.


I've moved out of the Verizon FIOS service area last year but, at least when I was using both a TIVO and HDHR Prime, the recordings for both devices were the same cablecard stream from the same channel. The HDHR Prime just records the stream as it comes in. It doesn't change it in any way. The only difference between my Tivo and HDHR Prime recordings was that the HDHR Prime couldn't play back copy protected content. At least back then, the FIOS 4K streams were not copy protected.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Any idea why Tivo doesn't show whats on the ESPN4K (1496) channel on FiOS? This is for Central VA.
This week they (TiVo and FiOS) added the 2 NBC Channels (1491, 1492) for the Olympics and they both have guide data.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

JayMan747 said:


> Any idea why Tivo doesn't show whats on the ESPN4K (1496) channel on FiOS? This is for Central VA.
> This week they (TiVo and FiOS) added the 2 NBC Channels (1491, 1492) for the Olympics and they both have guide data.


Here is a forum dedicated to Fios 4K FiOS Linear 4K Discussion - Verizon FiOS TV | DSLReports Forums


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

pl1 said:


> Here is a forum dedicated to Fios 4K FiOS Linear 4K Discussion - Verizon FiOS TV | DSLReports Forums


I think this is a TIVO issue. I checked FiOS online (no Vz equipment) and it shows good data on the website. Tivo only shows "To Be Announced" for that channel.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

JayMan747 said:


> I think this is a TIVO issue. I checked FiOS online (no Vz equipment) and it shows good data on the website. Tivo only shows "To Be Announced" for that channel.


Could be, but there are other TiVo users there as well.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

JayMan747 said:


> Any idea why Tivo doesn't show whats on the ESPN4K (1496) channel on FiOS? This is for Central VA.
> This week they (TiVo and FiOS) added the 2 NBC Channels (1491, 1492) for the Olympics and they both have guide data.


When’s the last time the 4K ESPN channel showed any content? The last content I saw there was college football months ago. I just figured they weren’t showing any new content.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

zyzzx said:


> When’s the last time the 4K ESPN channel showed any content? The last content I saw there was college football months ago. I just figured they weren’t showing any new content.


Yesterday duke/nc.
CFB champ game skycam 1/10.
Multiple CBB games in jan too.
This lists 4K - post 1 scroll down to the downloadable charts.








4K Live Sports and Events Discussion- Updated 12/18/22


Please Read before posting: Technical discussions related to devices and/or displays need to go in the forum sections FOR those devices. This is a thread about 4k events only. This thread gets gets rolled back monthly, so some posts may be removed after a certain time. - Technical questions...




www.avsforum.com


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> If I have a Roamio as my DVR and then a Mini Vox on a different TV (5 series TCL), should the Mini be able to watch the recorded 4K channel 1498 from Fios? I tried it but it didn't appear to work.


Was there ever a response to this? I am running the same setup an I am getting not authorized v58 error messages on channels 1491 & 1492 on both the Roamio and Mini Vox. I can hear sounds on the Roamio from those channels and the other 4K channels do not have these errors showing.


----------



## grampy (Nov 29, 2007)

mrsean said:


> Was there ever a response to this? I am running the same setup an I am getting not authorized v58 error messages on channels 1491 & 1492 on both the Roamio and Mini Vox. I can hear sounds on the Roamio from those channels and the other 4K channels do not have these errors showing.


The Roamio is not 4K capable so you can't view those channels. The mini is tied to your Roamio so same thing, no 4K


----------



## streetlightman (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi All,

Was wondering if anyone has tried to watch the Olympic coverage on channel 1491. I have a Tivo Bolt hooked up via MoCA and 2 Mini Vox units hooked up via MoCA

When I try to watch the channel on the main TiVo unit, the picture and the sound (to a lesser degree) are very jittery

When I try to watch the channel on the mini, the picture is perfectly clear but there's no sound (it comes in for a second at a time maybe a few times a minute).

I'm not ruling out the cables because i don't think they are proper 4k cables however I've watched events on 1498-9 and on ESPN 4K with no issues.

Was wondering if anyone else has had this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

streetlightman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has tried to watch the Olympic coverage on channel 1491. I have a Tivo Bolt hooked up via MoCA and 2 Mini Vox units hooked up via MoCA
> 
> ...


I have been watching channel 1491 with Verizon and I am having no issues whatsoever…. you may be on to something thinking it may be the HDMI cable. I am using certified 48 GPS HDMI 2.2 cables and everything is perfect. I would try switching out your HDMI cable and hopefully that will solve the problem…. Good luck!


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

streetlightman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has tried to watch the Olympic coverage on channel 1491. I have a Tivo Bolt hooked up via MoCA and 2 Mini Vox units hooked up via MoCA
> 
> ...


I have the exact same issues with 1491. Same thing happened during the summer games last year. Picture stutters when watching live, or no audio when watching buffered or a recording. I found that if I picked the second audio track, not Atmos, it would work better but audio sync was sometimes a problem.
Could never figure out what was causing the problem, so I just watch on channel 1492 now and have no issues at all.


----------



## streetlightman (Aug 1, 2020)

SteveD said:


> I have the exact same issues with 1491. Same thing happened during the summer games last year. Picture stutters when watching live, or no audio when watching buffered or a recording. I found that if I picked the second audio track, not Atmos, it would work better but audio sync was sometimes a problem.
> Could never figure out what was causing the problem, so I just watch on channel 1492 now and have no issues at all.


How do you pick a second audio track? I tried changing the tivo settings to use PCM instead of Dolby but it didn't change anything



MrDell said:


> I have been watching channel 1491 with Verizon and I am having no issues whatsoever…. you may be on to something thinking it may be the HDMI cable. I am using certified 48 GPS HDMI 2.2 cables and everything is perfect. I would try switching out your HDMI cable and hopefully that will solve the problem…. Good luck!


Yea, I just ordered an 8K 48Gbps cable and it should arrive tomorrow. Hopefully that fixes it. I only really care because it seems that the Super Bowl is going to be broadcast on 1491 and not 1492.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

streetlightman said:


> How do you pick a second audio track? I tried changing the tivo settings to use PCM instead of Dolby but it didn't change anything


On Channel 1491, to select audio track, press INFO, then press Down to the Dolby symbol, then Select and choose 2nd audio track, which should be English 2.
English 1 is the Atmos track, English 2 is the alternate track. It may or may not be helpful though depending on what is being broadcast, but at least the video should work.
It seems that 1492 only has one audio track which is Atmos.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

streetlightman said:


> I only really care because it seems that the Super Bowl is going to be broadcast on 1491 and not 1492.


If it is it isnt 4K.


----------



## streetlightman (Aug 1, 2020)

SteveD said:


> On Channel 1491, to select audio track, press INFO, then press Down to the Dolby symbol, then Select and choose 2nd audio track, which should be English 2.
> English 1 is the Atmos track, English 2 is the alternate track. It may or may not be helpful though depending on what is being broadcast, but at least the video should work.
> It seems that 1492 only has one audio track which is Atmos.


Thanks for the suggestion. it actually did work but the audio seemed to be "descriptive audio" overlayed on the original audio which was weird. 

Either way, I received the new HDMI cables and still doesn't work. And now that i know the super bowl isn't actually going to be in 4k i've decided that it doesn't matter. thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

streetlightman said:


> Was wondering if anyone else has had this issue.


Many have had this issue, both with TiVos and, apparently, with Verizon's own boxes.






Re: FiOS Linear 4K Discussion - Verizon FiOS TV | DSLReports Forums


FiOS Linear 4K Discussion - Verizon FiOS TV | DSLReports Forums




www.dslreports.com


----------



## BMoreE (Mar 27, 2007)

SteveD said:


> On Channel 1491, to select audio track, press INFO, then press Down to the Dolby symbol, then Select and choose 2nd audio track, which should be English 2.
> English 1 is the Atmos track, English 2 is the alternate track. It may or may not be helpful though depending on what is being broadcast, but at least the video should work.
> It seems that 1492 only has one audio track which is Atmos.


I discovered this exact same truth, choosing the secondary audio (which is apparently for the visually impaired, on the 4K channel, go figure) stops the video from stuttering! This has to be some odd bug with tivo, no? It’s not the recording, as the stutter happens in different places when watching the same section of a recording multiple times. So strange.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BMoreE said:


> I discovered this exact same truth, choosing the secondary audio (which is apparently for the visually impaired, on the 4K channel, go figure) stops the video from stuttering! This has to be some odd bug with tivo, no? It’s not the recording, as the stutter happens in different places when watching the same section of a recording multiple times. So strange.


It certainly seems like a TiVo issue. I ran into it during the Summer Olympics, on my Bolt. But on my HDHomeRun Prime, with the Winter Olympics, I have not seen any issues.


----------

